# If you live in the south east, can you briefly help with my dissertation today?



## Gerdy (28 January 2013)

Dear South-Eastern folk!

I have been advised that the H&H forum might be a good place to ask nicely for a little help with a survey, for my Equine Business Studies & Mangement Dissertation - Agh!!!

It's a survey about Equestrian Retail in our area, and should take less than 2 minutes to complete!

If you have time to spare to fill it in, I would be SO grateful. Thanks a million 

You'll find the survey here: 
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YNPDWPB


----------



## Archangel (28 January 2013)

Done.


----------



## StormyMoments (28 January 2013)

done


----------



## Gerdy (28 January 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Done.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that was quick! Thank you so much, that's really kind of you


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## JustWilliam (28 January 2013)

Done.


----------



## Spiritedly (28 January 2013)

Done.


----------



## shannonandtay (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Tash88 (28 January 2013)

Done - good luck!


----------



## djedgley (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Zerotolerance (28 January 2013)

Done!


----------



## fatponee (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Nosey (28 January 2013)

Done it!


----------



## tiggybeans (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Mr Nick (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## npage123 (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## muddy_grey (28 January 2013)

done


----------



## bran mash (28 January 2013)

done!


----------



## maree t (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## tiga71 (28 January 2013)

Done


----------



## madmav (28 January 2013)

Me too done! Can't resist an online survey!


----------



## Burmilla (28 January 2013)

Done!


----------



## scheherazade (28 January 2013)

done


----------



## jaijai (28 January 2013)

Done.


----------



## Lucy_Ally (28 January 2013)

Done - made me realise how rubbish it is near me for equestrian shopping!


----------



## Horlicks (28 January 2013)

Done.


----------



## ghostie (29 January 2013)

And me


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 January 2013)

Done


----------



## katiey (29 January 2013)

All complete


----------



## Tamski (29 January 2013)

Done


----------



## SizzlerB (29 January 2013)

Done


----------



## SpanishNeddy (30 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Bigbum (30 January 2013)

Done


----------

